# Dear Mr. Thompson. Shut up.



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2007)

Thompson Vs. Microsoft
Does he know he's only a Laughing stock now? I think someone should tell him.


----------



## net-cat (May 23, 2007)

I lol'ed.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 23, 2007)

Jack Thompson has another think coming if he thinks he can take on Microsoft and come out anything less than a crying toddler with crap-stained britches.

And he keeps on bringing up that Best Buy thing. That was like 10 freaking years ago, and it was the closest thing he's ever had to a victory!


----------



## ceacar99 (May 23, 2007)

idiot said:
			
		

> As you also know, Lee Boyd Malvo trained on Microsoftâ€™s Halo to further enable him to become the remarkably efficient â€œDC Beltway Sniper



all you need is this little snippet and his entire credibility falls apart. only an IDIOT believes that a fucking video game on an x-box can train you to shoot a rifle... what an idiot....


----------



## Rhainor (May 23, 2007)

Oh gawd, he's at it again.

{makes popcorn}

I'm just waiting on an open letter from Microsoft in response to this that basically points-and-laughs and says, "You're an idiot, and if you think you can bring about change, you're welcome to try.  Our sha--er, _lawyers_ haven't been fed in weeks."


----------



## Rouge2 (May 23, 2007)

He's just working his way to Nintendo.


----------



## psion (May 23, 2007)

Oh gawd, is THIS why I'm carded at Best Buy even though I'm twenty (never knew getting my license late would be such a pain)?



			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> He's just working his way to Nintendo.


No, Nintendo is a stepping stone to Microsoft not the other way around, the big N doesn't have their own operating system and writes applications for nearly every computer known to man.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 23, 2007)

He's going to sue Nintendo because of Manhunt II.


----------



## Rhainor (May 23, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> He's going to sue Nintendo because of Manhunt II.



I'm pretty sure Ninty doesn't have any games, currently *or* in the works, where people get graphically chainsawed in the face, with blood spraying everywhere and coating the "camera".  Microsoft has Gears of War.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (May 23, 2007)

The European Union brought an anti-trust case against Microsoft, won, and still lost. He's an idiot to even bother much less think he can accomplish something against this mammoth company....


----------



## Seratuhl (May 23, 2007)

Hmmm...Jack Thompson.....that asinine relic....I wonder what he thinks of Tetris???

( Jack Thompson sees a combo on a tetris game )

JACK THOMPSON: OMG The red tetris block slaughtered all those poor NON-RED blocks!!!! It's violent and racist!!!! Shame on you nintendo!!!!

SERATUHL: >_< Fool......


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (May 23, 2007)

hahahaha!!! what's next with this guy? Now I think he's just doing this for pablicity...even though it makes him look like a moron. XD


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 23, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like Resident Evil 4 (Gamecube game)?


----------



## imnohbody (May 23, 2007)

Personally, I foresee MS ignoring the letter at first. When (not if) Thompson pulls something out of his a...ft as a justification (in his so-called mind) for carrying through with his threat, the MS legal department will squash him like a mildly annoying gnat.

If MS didn't flinch at the US Dept of Justice and the EU going after them, there's not a chance in hell some solo loon down in Florida is going to phase them.


----------



## Rhainor (May 24, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> You mean like Resident Evil 4 (Gamecube game)?



Never played RE, myself.

Still, though, I fail to see how any modern game could depict the chainsawing of flesh much more graphically than Gears of War.  It's nasty.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2007)

I'm beginning to wonder why this guy isn't just laughed out of court everytime he tries to start something.


----------



## Rilvor (May 24, 2007)

*snickers* hes taking on Microsoft? *laughs and wipes a tear* thats rich XD This should turn out funny.


----------



## sgolem (May 24, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxFuScLC6E
Here ya go.  

And in honor of JT, may we chainsaw with great pride.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2007)

Thuyen Nguyen's rebuttal to Jack.


----------



## psion (May 24, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Thuyen Nguyen's rebuttal to Jack.



Very nice, definitely struck a cord with me.

Edit:  Next thing you know he'll be organizing a class-action suit against furries for promoting deviant behavior (take you pick on what he focuses on, he'd have fun with us.)


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 24, 2007)

*imagines a hundred thousand people in fur-suits on one side of a courtroom and little jackie on the other side...alone...then laughs*


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> Next thing you know he'll be organizing a class-action suit against furries for promoting deviant behavior (take you pick on what he focuses on, he'd have fun with us.)



Who'd he go after? It's not like one entity represents all of us. He could _try_ to go after sites like FA, but they just host user-created content. Nothing there.

/As if anyone takes us that seriously, anyway.


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 24, 2007)

BTW, to any gamers here, could you tell me what games were being showed when the words "to be a hero" and "the emotion" were showing? It was two different games i think...


----------



## Leonthebugler (May 24, 2007)

Seeing as I'm using the school's computer, t's acting a little wacky... so I gotta double post sorry...
Seeing as he's taking on microsoft, He'll probably try to go after anyone with a username n a furry-relate site *again imagines a hundred thousand fur-suits and little jackie... alone... then adds all the people who are or ever have been on a furry-related site to the fur-suits side... and rofl's*


----------



## Rouge2 (May 24, 2007)

Acutally Manhunt 2 is being released on the Wii.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/releases.html

It's on the Release List on GameFAQs.


----------



## psion (May 24, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> Seeing as I'm using the school's computer, t's acting a little wacky... so I gotta double post sorry...
> Seeing as he's taking on microsoft, He'll probably try to go after anyone with a username n a furry-relate site *again imagines a hundred thousand fur-suits and little jackie... alone... then adds all the people who are or ever have been on a furry-related site to the fur-suits side... and rofl's*



Now that I think about it, going after us would be like going after each and every gamer in America for being potential criminals.Â Â Yeah, I can see it now, the people who play FPS games and RPGs are potential serial killers, the guys who play RTS games are future criminal masterminds.Â Â Hell, I'd GLADLY sit in the court room just to hear him try to explain that one.Â Â We'd need a room the size of Congress just for the most die-hard fans of one genre.
Edit:  While you're supposed to look respectable (which means BUSINESS suits) in a court room, I honestly think the judge unlucky enough to hear him bitch would let a army of fursuiters slide, just to outline how ridiculous the whole thing would be.


----------



## cpctail (May 24, 2007)

Leonthebugler said:
			
		

> BTW, to any gamers here, could you tell me what games were being showed when the words "to be a hero" and "the emotion" were showing? It was two different games i think...



I believe the games shown were Shenmue For the Dreamcast and Final Fantasy Twelvefor the PS2.


----------



## Rilvor (May 24, 2007)

I bet when Bill Gates heard about this his little devil horns grew an inch and he rubbed his hands together and cackled


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 27, 2007)

I fail to see the logic behind the fursecution angle being played out here. Video games are mass produced and marketed everywhere, and Jack Thompson's douchebaggarry stems from the idea that they can inspire violence. Furry, on the other hand is niche, fringe, largely despised even in geek culture and is too pacifistic for its own good. In short, attacking the furry fandom wouldn't really score JT any political points - at least not enough to undo the damage he's already done to his own image.


----------



## shetira (May 27, 2007)

Well... he's entertaining. I'd be hard pressed to find someone so intent on making everyone in the world think he doesn't have any common sense... and I'm not a big fan of violent video games either.


----------



## Voltemand (May 27, 2007)

Okay, 

Jack Thompson is a sadistic, financially driven, force of perpetual and relentless frustration. 

An industry isn't without its critics, but seriously, going after Wendy's because they're advertising Nintendo Wii simply because of the fact that Manhunt is going to debut on their system is just a little too desperate of a critique. 

So, 

you know,


----------



## Wakboth (May 28, 2007)

crimsonwolf90 said:
			
		

> hahahaha!!! what's next with this guy? Now I think he's just doing this for pablicity...even though it makes him look like a moron. XD


What's next is probably him being disbarred in Florida (which, I believe, is the only US state where he still is allowed to practice law). After that (and getting royally reamed by Microsoft's lawyers), he is going to shrink into obscurity. An attorney (even a nutty one) challenging game companies is news; a common loon doing the same is boring.


----------



## Evangeline (May 28, 2007)

Wakboth said:
			
		

> crimsonwolf90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Once that happens all we have to worry about is Hillary since it is a big supporter or getting games banned as well.


----------



## imnohbody (May 28, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Wakboth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget Senator Joseph Leiberman, who's also got a hard-on for banning games on the basis of violence, or at least did at one point. IIRC he was one of the influences behind the videogame industry forming the ESRB, to try to head off government legislation on the matter.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 13, 2007)

Finally, ive been waiting for this smack-tard to screw himself over. this fool must have been raped by an atari console to be that angry towards gamers. as soon as gates' buries him alive all we have to  worry about is Hillary, if she gets elected. when she does, The crap hits the fan for us gamers.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, any slight inkling of respect I might have had for Jack is now officially DEAD.
(taken from "Dealing with a 'Jack'-Ass")
*lengthy, professional letter*
I took the time to address the issue at hand, while still trying to maintain some professionalism. Jack's response?



"You have WAY too much time on your hands. Get a life" 

I mean, seriously, where in the name of Gork does he get off making such a claim?


----------



## imnohbody (Jun 13, 2007)

When you keep in mind the following quote, it's easy to see where he "gets off" saying that.



			
				Gary McGath said:
			
		

> It's a sad commentary on our culture that so many people are convinced that having 'a life' means not valuing or caring about anything. To be 'alive' apparently is to live as a vegetable, consuming, reproducing, but never thinking or having any strong response to anything.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

Jack Thompson is a DOUCHE who wants video games to be prohibited in America. Screwattack did a video of top ten douchebags of gaming and he is number 2 Here is the link:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/20064.html

I wanna nominate him for "The Biggest Douche of the Digital World!" LOL


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 19, 2007)

He's only number 2? Who was number one? (I'd watch the video but I'm on D: ialup)


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

From the video here are the top ten douchebags of gaming (according to Screwattack):

10. Wario
9. Superman
8. Michael Jackson (about his game Moonwalker for the Sega Genesis)
7. Dr. Robotnik/Dr. Eggman
6. The Ruffians (Viva Pinata)
5. The Burger King (due to his XBox 360 game Sneak King)
4. Bowser
3. Psycho Mantis
2. Jack Thompson
1. The Duck Hunt Dog

Tingle from The Legend of Zelda should be on the list.


----------



## psion (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, considering ol' Jacky is now being disbarred from practicing law in Florida as we have all wished for a long, long time, I suppose gamers can rest easily now.  After all, the only one left is Hillary Clinton and she's not as narrowminded as our buddy Tommy Thompson (am I the only one who finds absurd that video games are under attack by a guy who's family seems named after the Thompson submachinegun?) or otherwise the United States is hosed, and not just over violent video games.

PS:  How brainless are these people, wouldn't it be easier just to make non-violent games cooler then blood-soaked ones?


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm. At least as far as I could tell via searching Google News and Yahoo News, Thompson is still licensed to practice law in Florida. Is there some new development that says otherwise?


----------



## psion (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll have to reference the article again but he was banned from the court room pending a review of his behavior and a psychatric evaluation.


----------



## Evangeline (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a little something I found while reading up on Grand Theft Auto IV, this is from Games Aktuell - August Issue.

- In the mission where you have to kill the Lawyer Mr. Goldberg there is a dialogue between him and Niko (after Niko pulled out his gun). Goldberg says: â€œI donâ€™t fear guns. You know, guns donâ€™t kill people - Videogames kill people.â€

Sounds a bit like our old friend Wako-jacko.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 24, 2007)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> Here's a little something I found while reading up on Grand Theft Auto IV, this is from Games Aktuell - August Issue.
> 
> - In the mission where you have to kill the Lawyer Mr. Goldberg there is a dialogue between him and Niko (after Niko pulled out his gun). Goldberg says: â€œI donâ€™t fear guns. You know, guns donâ€™t kill people - Videogames kill people.â€
> 
> Sounds a bit like our old friend Wako-jacko.



That's Rock* for ya


----------



## Evangeline (Jul 24, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Evangeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now all we have to do is wait to see if Goldberg looks a little like Jack-o and every gamer can rejoice.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG HALO 3 WILL CAUSE KIDS TO BECOME SPARTANS AND KILL ALIENS..

Wow... Video games don't cause me to be violent. It maybe even teaching me ways to defend myself :O

I think most of his concern is the stores selling the mature games to minors.. Still don't like him though.


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 26, 2007)

No, by Thompson's actions he's made clear it's all violence in video games he objects to, not the selling of M or AO rated games to minors. If it were just selling mature games to adults, there wouldn't be anywhere near the number of times he's accused video games of making _adults_ commit violence, with his comments regarding the Virginia Tech shooter, not even a day after the event, being one of the most recent examples.

(The fact that later reports said the guy didn't play shooters made no difference to JT, of course. Trying to convince a zealot with facts is not unlike mud wrestling with a pig: you both get dirty, but the pig likes it... and ultimately, in the end you didn't accomplish a damn thing.  )


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 3, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> I wanna nominate him for "The Biggest Douche of the Digital World!" LOL



I also want to nominate him for "The Biggest Douche of Video Land" award!.

Before Jack Thompson, there was Ronnie Lamm, the first person to speak out against video games. It was about the late 1970's when Lamm took action against gaming.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 8, 2007)

If JT fails a psyche Eval, then Hillary will most likely disassociate herself from that raving lunatic. If he fails before and if she is elected. I really hope she isn't, not because she's a woman, but because shes Hillary.


----------



## Nohbdy (Aug 10, 2007)

JT's irrelevant. Like asbestos. 

Just don't make a point to inhale and you'll be ok.


----------



## adambomb (Aug 10, 2007)

here is the way i see it mr thompson.  you could have my sick fantasies of people getting a led ennema and being chainsawed into 5 pieces in a virtual world....or THE REAL WORLD.....take your pick..because one way or anthoer, heads will still role...and no, i used to work at a game shop and parents all the time asked about m rated games and they were fine with it dumb a**


----------

